
Trump Hints at Plan to Create 'Space Force' as Sixth Military Branch - daegloe
https://www.npr.org/2018/05/21/613017475/trump-hints-at-plan-to-create-space-force-as-sixth-military-branch
======
willio58
It’s really just a matter of time, right? Makes me wonder what will happen
when a private company starts inhabiting another planet, such as spacex and
Mars. Will it be labeled a colony of the United States? How soon until it will
need defense of its own?

And how long until that colony doesn’t feel so attached to the United States
anymore? What does an interplanetary revolutionary war look like? Two space
forces having it out, what a sight that will be.

